# Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?



## Peixe (17. März 2006)

Moin Kollegen,

möcht mir in kürze eine neue Mefo Rute zulegen.
Die Auswahl fiel auf Shimano Lesath 3m wg.10-30gr. .#6 (Ein Traum.....)

Leider bin ich noch nicht über die Länge der Rute sicher ( 3.30m ).#c 
Bis jetz hatte ich eine Rutenlänge von 2.75m gefischt ( Sportex Turbo carat wg. 10-40gr).
Wie ist Eure Meinung zur Rutenlänge....?

Gruß
peixe #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Also auf Mefos würde ich sagen unter 3 m ist nicht so doll .
Ich fische 3,10 m , bei noch längeren Ruten könnte es probleme mitm Gewicht / Kopflastigkeit geben , kommt aber auf die Rute an .


----------



## donlotis (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hallo,

der 'Rausreißer' hat hier eine schöne Sammlung zusammengestellt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072&highlight=mefo


Gruß donlotis


----------



## mad (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

servus peixe,

die meisten ruten die ich für die ab-boarder für mefo gebaut habe sind alle zwischen 3m oder 3,20m und vom wurfgewicht 5-30gr. oder 15-45gr.#h


----------



## Christian D (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Habe ne Blackstar Titanium in 3 m und habe bisher noch nicht die situation erlebt, in der eine längere Rute von Vorteil gewesen wäre.
Eine längere Rute kann aber das Handling von längeren Sbiro-Montagen etwas erleichtern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Was haltet ihr sonst von Meforuten in der Länge von 3,30m???


----------



## Coasthunter (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr sonst von Meforuten in der Länge von 3,30m???


 
Ich habe mir gerade die Penn Milennium Spin in 3,30 geholt. Nun bin ich selber mal gespannt, wie die abgeht. Bisher habe ich immer mit Ruten bis 3,10 den Mefos nachgestellt.


----------



## detlefb (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Das ist abhängig von der Körper&Armlänge.
Bei mir geht es mit ner 3,30m deutlich besser als mit 3,10m.
Wenn du selber aber nur drei Käse hoch bist,  ist evt. 2,70 die bessere Wahl.
Einfach beim Tackledealer mal ein büschen ausprobieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Kommt doch drauf an, ob und wie weit ihr im Wasser seid. Je weiter drin und je höher das Wasser steht und je weniger weit zu werfen ist, umso kürzer darf die Rute doch sein und umso leichter hält sich die auf Dauer. 
Die verlängerten 3m mit 3,15--3,30 scheinen ja meist gute Weitwerfer zu sein. 
Vom Strand komme ich mit 3,60 noch um einiges weiter, ich mag an sich lieber lange Ruten. :g  Aber das ist eben doch meist gar nicht nötig und das Mittel von der handlichen 2,70m und der maximalen 3,60m sind die 3,15m. Ab 3m wird eine Rute auch schnell schwer, da merkt man schon jeden cm mehr. Die größere Rutenlänge bringt einfach viel lockerere Weitwürfe, dagegen kann das Peitschen mit einer schön leichten aber kürzeren auch sehr anstrengend werden :m


----------



## Coasthunter (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Ich habe auch die Befürchtung, das 3,10m über Stunden gesehen, anstrengender als 2,70 sind. Aber da ich in den Abendstunden gerne mal einen Sbiro mit langem Vorfach und Fliege werfe, sollten die paar cm mehr von Vorteil sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch die Befürchtung, das 3,10m über Stunden gesehen, anstrengender als 2,70 sind.



Das gilt aber nur, wenn die Rute schlecht ausbalanciert ist, auch bei 3,10 m Länge wiegen moderne Ruten unter oder knapp über 200 Gramm.
Da hilft wirklich nur, das ganze mal beim Händler auszuprobieren, am besten mit der Rolle, die du fischt. Denn bei den Rollen sind die Gewichtsunterschiede weit größer als bei den Ruten, eine Stella bringt erheblich mehr auf die Waage als eine Certate. Wenn der Schwerpunkt der Kombi mehr als eine Handbreit vor dem Rollenfuß liegt, dann wird es auf Dauer gesehen wirklich ermüdend für die Handgelenke.


----------



## havkat (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Moin!

Länge = Weite ist ein Trugschluss.

Sonst würde es 10m lange Brandungsruten geben. Bei den heutigen Materialen und Fertigungstechniken kein Prob.

Lange Ruten werden zunehmend unhandlicher je tiefer man im Wasser rumstrolcht.
Lange Ruten müssen einen entspr. langen Griff haben, sonst könnte man den nötigen Wurfhebel nicht ausführen und würde mit jeder guten 8ft-Rute weiter werfen.

Lange Spargel sind im dogfight, also im "Nahkampf", bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehend und einen guten Fisch auf Nahdistanz, einfach ein Graus!

Ich hatte einige solche Flinten in der Hand und schätze, dass das Gewicht nicht viel unter meiner 30-Pfünder Bootsrute liegt.

Leicht übertrieben, okay. 
Bin aber auch verwöhnt, fische Harrison. 

Bei mir ist bei 10ft, also 3,05m Meter Schluss. Gut ausbalanciert und passende Grifflänge zur Körpergröße vorrausgesetzt genügen 2,75 - 3,10m völlig.

Vor allen Dingen weil 10m mehr oder weniger Wurfweite beim Mefofischen alles andere als fangentscheidend ist. Wenn man sie denn auch wirklich erreicht.

Sonst würde es keine Fliefis anne Küste geben, is klar nä?


----------



## Fyggi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hai, 

1994 wurden von der Zeitschrift "Fisch und Fang" mal  *32*  Spinnruten von 2 Werfern (Uwe Böttcher und Heinz-dieter Bodendieck) auf Weite geworfen.

FAZIT:

Zwischen der gößten Wurfweite (11 Fuß-Rute) und der gerinsten Wurfweite (weiche 9 Fuß-Rute) lagen gerade mal 10 Meter  (69,2 zu 58,7)!!!

Von Einzelfällen optimalster Geräteabstimmung, neusten Materialien, optimalsten Bedingungen etc. mal abgesehen scheint der Länge der Rute in Bezug auf die Weite zuviel Bedeutung beigemessen zu werden. Und das auf Kosten der geschilderten Nachteile.  Wobei der Balance der Rute die m.E. größte Bedeutung beizumessen ist neben Ausstattung, Gewicht und Aktion.

Und ausreichende Wurfweite bekomme ich anscheinend auch noch mit meiner Allround-Mefo-Rute, einer  "uralten" Sportex 3001 (3Meter , 10-30 Gramm WG) hin, zumindest fange ich damit Meerforellen  (Auch wenn ich noch eine 3,15 Meter sowie 2,75 Meter für entsprechende Bedingungen fische)

Mark


----------



## Peixe (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle.Werde wohl bei der 3m Länge bleiben.
Trotzdem werde ich einige Testwürfe mit einer 3.30m Rute durchführen.
Freue mich schon auf die erste Aprilwoche und hoffe das der ersten Drill mit der neuen Rute nicht lange auf sich warten läßt.  :q 

Gruß 
Peixe     #h


----------



## Hendrik (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



			
				Peixe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank an alle.Werde wohl bei der 3m Länge bleiben.
> Trotzdem werde ich einige Testwürfe mit einer 3.30m Rute durchführen.
> ...



Denn mal viel Spass mit der Lesath - ich würde die in 3,00 m nehmen :m


----------



## havkat (18. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

@Fyggi

Haste noch ´ne alte Topas Sp 3001?

Halt sie bloß in Ehren. 

Is´n büschn langsam im Vergleich zu den heutigen Peitschen, aber echt eine brave Mefoklinge.

Aber das weißt du alles, nich wahr? 

Meine ist in den ewigen Jagdgründen (Kofferraumdeckel) aber die 3001er meines Freundes habe ich schon zum zweiten Mal restauriert.


----------



## Fyggi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hai Thorsten,




> Haste noch ´ne alte Topas Sp 3001?



Jo, das isse#6  

Habe auch in vergangener Zeit einiges ausprobiert bzw. gekauft:

-Dynakev, 3,15 Meter, WG 10-45 Gr. (wirft 25-30 Gramm Snaps super)
  setze ich bei schwierigen Bedingungen ein. Ist aber auch vom Blank her   
  schon  relativ schwer. Da das Spitzenteil  (Durchm. 2 mm) aber ziemlich  
  leicht ist, wirkt sie nicht so kopflastig.

- STS Jigrute (ja, die mal von STÜMKE in einem seiner MeFo-Sonderheften empfohlen wurde)  3,oo Meter, wirft bis 16 Gr. optimal.  Aufgrund der feinen Spitze meine 1. Wahl wenn ich bei Ententeich die 8 gr. Zauberköder einsetze. Schön leicht und den ganzen Tag problemlos zu fischen.

-Sportex Topas 3,30 Meter, 15 - 45 Gramm, habe ich gleich mal am Anfang zweckentfremdet (hatte vorher schon einige Karpfen gefangen), war mir aber zu lang und schwer im Sinne von kopflastig.

Allerdings komme ich wieder in ca. 70 % der Küstenfischerei auf die "ALTE" 3001 zurück, die ich zwar auch schon etwas aufgepimpt habe (Griff mußte mal erneuert werden und ich habe ihr schöne Fuji SIC gegönnt:l 

Kurzum, ich halte 3,00 Meter für eine Allroundlänge

Mark


----------



## Karstein (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Haste noch ´ne alte Topas Sp 3001?



Meine heißt sogar noch "Light Spin" und ist anscheinend identisch wegen der Typbezeichnung? BJ 1991, 3,00m WG 15-30gr. Und wohl klar, dass die nächstes Wochenende wieder zum Einsatz kommt an der Küste! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> - STS Jigrute (ja, die mal von STÜMKE in einem seiner MeFo-Sonderheften empfohlen wurde)  3,oo Meter, wirft bis 16 Gr. optimal.  Aufgrund der feinen Spitze meine 1. Wahl wenn ich bei Ententeich die 8 gr. Zauberköder einsetze. Schön leicht und den ganzen Tag problemlos zu fischen.


Aha, da hat jemand auch sowas. |supergri  Sehr weiche Rute. Ich habe mal ein Clone 1996 bei Moritz gekauft und mir dann verwundert die Augen bei dem Heft gerieben. Ist vollkommen gleich zu der Evolution Mark IV Jig. Fischt Du die mit Multirolle oder Stationär, wegen dem Gnubbelgriff? Und gibt es STS noch irgendwo? :m


----------



## Fyggi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hai AngelDet,

habe die STS 1999 über unseren hiesigen Händler zur Ansicht bestellt und dann gekauft. Nutze sie auch sehr gern vom Belly, weil der Griff relativ kurz ist. Fische sie am liebsten bis 12-14 Gr.. Hat ne super feine Aktion.  Ich fische sie mit einer Stationärrolle, habe aber einen etwas größeren Leitring gewählt und etwas versetzt. Läßt sich super mit 2500er Rollengrößen fischen. Hat mir aber im Herbst auch mit der Ryobi Zauber 4000 eine schöne Mefo beschert.
Ob die hier noch jemand hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube nicht, das die noch hergestellt wird, bei dem schnell(l?)ebigen Markt. Müsste man mal ergoogeln....

Mark aus BS nördlich vom Harz#h


----------



## Fyggi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hai Carsten,

meine 3001 habe ich 1992 gekauft. Ist deine gezapft oder mit Überschubverbindung? Auf meiner ist das WG mit 10-30 Gr. angegeben.

Mark


----------



## Karstein (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

@ Fyggi: hast Recht, hab die Rute eben herausgekramt - 10 bis 30gr.  Meine hat Überschub-Verbindung.

Muss morgen erst mal den Korkgriff anschleifen, der ist im Laufe der Jahre vollkommen blank geworden.

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## JunkieXL (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

hab eine von Byron Grey Mamoth in 3m 15-45g und ich steh immer sehr tief im Wasser  angelt sich top, die Rute wiegt aber auch nur 195g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

@Fyggi
Ja, das ist schon sehr speziell in ihrem Lieferzustand. |supergri Der Leitring hat nur I.D. 14mm und ist 2-Steg=2-Bein unsymetrisch, gerade mal nachgemessen. Das mit dem kurzen Griff ist auch selten. Gut zu wissen, daß man die als Light-Forellenspinne auch mit den Stationären gut nehmen kann, werd die aber auch noch umbauen. Kam bei mir bisher so nicht zum Einsatz.

Bei STS finde ich nur sowas noch wie STS Custom Tackle. 
Geht mir darum, daß ich noch so einen Clone aus optisch ganz klar der selben Quelle (beide sind Made in Korea, gleiches Blankmaterial , gleiche Farben, gleiche Bindung) habe: Meerforelle 300 3m 40-100g, und den orginalen Typ nicht weiß, aber gern wüßte :m  .
Welcher Händler war das denn, in BS?

Beim googlen nach STS gefuden:
wer mal wieder ein paar Rollenbremsen hören will: :k 
STS Guiding Service in BC, Videos unten links!
http://www.guidebc.com/tackletales/trilenesensithin.asp


----------



## Fyggi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Hai

@Carsten

Meine ist noch verzapft, stammt auch definitiv aus der Topas-Serie:l 
Die wird ab 01.04. für Woche eine im Bereich FL /Abenrade/Als wieder Silber ziehen:k 

@ AngelDet

Die STS stammt von Thorsten BECKER, nunmehr Hamburger Straße


Mark


----------



## havkat (20. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Jupp!

Die alten Topas sind, bis zu einem gewissen WG, verzapft.

Meine "Seatrout" #d, wohl besser "Salmon" vor allem wg. ihrer Fangstatistik (oder "Halibut"  ) in 11ft -80g hat ´ne over/under Verbindung.

Kaufdatum 82 oder 83er Jahr des vorigen Jahrhunderts.

Damals hat Sportex noch (Spinn)Ruten gebaut!

.........und weg!


----------



## strassenfeger (24. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Werde Mitte Mai nach Fehmarn fahren auf Silber unteranderem mit einer DAM Shadow Spin-Ruten, 3-teilig WG 10 - 45 gr. 
mal sehn wie die ist. 
Frage an die Kenner wo werde ich fündig Ost od. Westküste??

Grüße vom Bodensee
Erwin #h


----------



## Barosz (24. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



strassenfeger schrieb:


> Werde Mitte Mai nach Fehmarn fahren auf Silber unteranderem mit einer DAM Shadow Spin-Ruten, 3-teilig WG 10 - 45 gr.
> mal sehn wie die ist.
> Frage an die Kenner wo werde ich fündig Ost od. Westküste??
> 
> ...



Ääähhh... was hat denn jetzt die Rutelänge damit zu tun, ob die Ost- oder Westküste besser ist? 

PS: Hab die vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen...


----------



## marioschreiber (25. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*

Anfang des Jahres eher Westküste .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Länge muß eine Mefo Rute haben?*



Fyggi schrieb:


> Zwischen der gößten Wurfweite (11 Fuß-Rute) und der gerinsten Wurfweite (weiche 9 Fuß-Rute) lagen gerade mal 10 Meter  (69,2 zu 58,7)!!!


muss hier mal was klarstellen, weil das bisher (jahrelang  ) immer untergegangen war:
Das passt schon, mal nachgerechnet: :m


```
feet  cm   Faktor Weite(m) Faktor_zu_270
11    330  1,22   69,2     1,18
10    300  1,11	
9     270  1,00   58,7     1,00
```

Das sind 18% mehr Weite bei 22% mehr Rutenlange, das ist doch recht ordentlich!

Mal angenommen, die Länge wirkt sich linear auf die Wurfweite aus (tut sie nicht ganz aber fast), aber mal angenommen man würfe 50m mit der 2,70m Rute, dann kommt für die größeren Längen das raus:


```
feet  cm   Faktor Weite(m) Faktor_zu_270
11    330  1,22   61,1     1,22
10    300  1,11   55,6     1,11
9     270  1,00   50       1,00
```

Wer jetzt meint die Mehrmeter sind nix - bitte wie es beliebt. 
Wenn sie aber die m näher zum Hotspot bringen, der wird auch die 5,6m näher am fernen Fisch schätzen. Das ist immerhin sowas wie eine durchschnittliche Wohnzimmerlänge.
Weiter vergünstigend kann manchmal noch der dickere Durchmesser der Handteile und damit die höhere Steifigkeit der längeren Stecken wirken, aber nur wenn das so ist und der Werfer das auch auszunutzen versteht. Oft braucht man bei der höheren Beschleunigung dann einen Fingerschutz etc., ohne geht da nix.


----------

